# Looking to trade amiibo cards for a specific e-reader card!



## glitchchan (Dec 4, 2021)

Hello, I'm super sorry if this is the wrong spot to post this! I used to browse this forum a lot as a kid but this is my first time posting, as I've had no luck with my search. I'm currently looking for the English E-reader card for the villager Oxford - he is the only villager from my childhood town that doesn't have an amiibo card, and I really want something in my collection to represent him! In the English card set he is number 226.




Please let me know if you have him and are willing to trade! I have many amiibo cards (NA versions) in my collection and I can likely get my hands on a specific one if you have one in mind. Thank you very much!!


----------



## LixRei (Mar 21, 2022)

I will check my duplicates to see if he's in there. Do you have a list of duplicates? I'm looking for several of the series 3 and 4 and a few from series 1.


----------

